# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Compte  rebours avec Timer

## womannosky

Bonjour,
Je souhaite afficher un compte  rebours en mode console.
J'arrive seulement  afficher "coucou" neuf fois avec le code suivant :


```

```

J'aimerais pouvoir afficher 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 ...
Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Gueritarish

Salut,

Et si tu mets un attributs dans ta classe MyActionListener? Genre :


```

```

Et tu passes ta valeur de dpart  la construction de ton ActionListener.. Enfin, je dis a vite fais  ::aie::

----------


## womannosky

Merci, ca marche bien.
Et par hasard, est ce que tu serais faire un compte  rebours  partir d'une horloge. Je m'explique. Genre, on affiche 5 : 00 (pour 5min) et le compte  rebours affiche 4 : 59, 4 : 58, et ainsi de suite jusqu' 0 : 00.
C'est a que je cherche  faire en fait.
Merci de ton aide en tout cas et de ta prsence sur ce forum.
A+

----------


## Gueritarish

Ca me touche tant de remerciement pour si peu  ::oops::  

Bon, si je comprends bien ton ide, on peut continuer  se baser sur le mme principe. Je m'explique : il suffit de prendre 2 attributs  ta classe _MyActionListener_ : debutTimerMinute et debutTimerSeconde. Aprs, il s'agit d'une bte gestion des secondes quand tu dcrmentes le temps dans ton _actionPreformed_


```

```

Voil

----------


## womannosky

Oh la classe!  ::king::  
Je te remercie beaucoup, c'est niquel et parfait.
Encore merci  toi.
Tcho !  :;):

----------


## Gueritarish

Mais ce fut avec plaisir  ::mrgreen::

----------

